

Google Starts Adding Flight Schedules And Airline Routes In Search - citizenkeys
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/27/google-starts-adding-flight-schedules-and-airline-routes-in-search/

======
citizenkeys
So Google instantly competes with no less than three YC companies:

Hipmunk <http://www.hipmunk.com/>

FlightCaster <http://flightcaster.com/>

Adioso <http://adioso.com/>

